# Internet plein écran



## coconut75 (3 Décembre 2006)

bonjour, je viens d'acquérir pour la 1ere fois un Mac et c'est la galère !

comment afficher Safari en plein écran ???

Merci....


----------



## zerozerosix (3 Décembre 2006)

Salut 

Le redimentionnement de Safari se fait "intelligemment" selon la taille du site que tu visite. Globalement ça surprend un peu au début, mais tu te rends compte que tu n'as pas besoin de naviguer en plein écran et que ça te laisse la place pour cliquer sur les icones du bureau. Si tu tiens absolument à te mettre en plein écran il faut étirer le coin inférieur droit.
Firefox par contre se met en plein écran quand on cliques sur le bouton vert... Affaire de préférence.


----------



## Toumak (3 Décembre 2006)

ou bien tu peux installer un plugin pour safari, payant hélas (mais une démo est téléchargeable) :: saft


----------



## Museforever (31 Octobre 2008)

Je remonte le topic car j'avais trouvé une alternative à Saft mais gratuite, je ne retrouve plus le nom !

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## antro (31 Octobre 2008)

Glims ?


----------



## Museforever (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est ça !! Merci !!


----------



## tora (1 Novembre 2008)

Sinon, il y a la solution simple, que j'avais proposée dans ce fil, et qui consiste à faire un bookmark avec le script suivant :
"javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);"
(sans les guillemets)


Note du modo : Logiciels "internet" -> forum "Internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## lhallier (13 Novembre 2008)

J'essaie vainement d' installer Glims. Téléchargement, Ok, installation, OK, mais pas d' icône Glims dans les préférences Safari. Il ne s' installe pas, malgré redémarrage Safari 3.1.2


----------



## Museforever (13 Novembre 2008)

Normalement dans les préférences de Safari il y a un onglet Glims.


----------



## lhallier (14 Novembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Normalement dans les préférences de Safari il y a un onglet Glims.


Si j' ai posé la question c' est parce que je n' ai pas cet onglet!


----------

